

A New Way to Teach Entrepreneurship -- The Lean LaunchPad at Stanford - terrisv
http://steveblank.com/2011/03/08/a-new-way-to-teach-entrepreneurship-the-lean-launchpad-at-stanford-class-1/

======
randall
If you skip the rest of the article, at least check out the slides.

[http://www.slideshare.net/sblank/engr245-session-01-course-o...](http://www.slideshare.net/sblank/engr245-session-01-course-
overview)

------
melissamiranda
Doesn't seem that Facebook, Twitter, or Hot or Not would emerge from that
class, since the business models were not clear from the start (or now for
that matter).

~~~
melissamiranda
Spoke too early. These slides are incredibly useful to prepare for investor
questions. Maybe Facebook and Twitter didn't have everything figured out, but
I still need numbers to work out a good story.

